# Disabling/bypassing AC compressor?



## noranola (Jul 7, 2018)

I have a 1996 Nissan Hardbody. Air conditioner had been on the fritz for months, and eventually stopped working entirely. I took it to a shop about a month ago for an AC check and was told the problem was the thermo control amplifier, and that the cost of replacing this part was not worth it. (Haven't actually checked on this, I just stopped using the AC) Yesterday smoke started billowing out of the hood and I pulled over- the AC drivebelt had broken and was totally shredded and melted onto the pulleys. I'm guessing what happened is that the AC tried to engage, seized up, and melted/shredded the belt. So my question is, can I pull the fuse/relay for the air conditioner and just replace the belt? Will the pulley still move freely if AC is disengaged? Or could I use a shorter belt, and just skip the AC pulley?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can just as easily pull off the electrical harness connector on the compressor magnet clutch which then makes it free wheeling or with an extra amount of work, use a shorter belt and bypass the A/C pulley all-together.


----------

